# Shoot from the rearend of the subjects.



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

Dear friends.
Some time, as the photographers, We do not have a choice, to shoot from the rearend of the subjects so many situations----So many time , we get the most funny pictures too.
Here are my pictures " Shoot from the rearend" of subjects------Please show your Photos in this type on this post too---THANKS.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

Some time, as the photographers, We do not have a choice, to shoot from the rearend of the subjects so many situations


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

Some time, as the photographers, We do not have a choice, to shoot from the rearend of the subjects so many situations


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

Some time, as the photographers, We do not have a choice, to shoot from the rearend of the subjects so many situations


----------



## surapon (Feb 7, 2014)

Some time, as the photographers, We do not have a choice, to shoot from the rearend of the subjects so many situations.
Enjoy.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## ninjapeps (Feb 8, 2014)

From the way the title was worded, I thought the cameras would somehow be mounted on the subject's posterior. ;D


----------



## philmoz (Feb 8, 2014)

Phil.


----------



## wD_Boston (Feb 8, 2014)

Eh, why not


----------



## brad-man (Feb 8, 2014)

Now that's just funny...


----------



## Taemobig (Feb 8, 2014)

NSFW
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Sorry if its not just the rearend, I had this photo on my phone ready to be uploaded on instagram and this was the photo I wanted to upload but the individual photo is at my main computer at home while I'm so far away from it.


----------



## surapon (Feb 8, 2014)

Ha, Ha,Ha, Thanks to all of my friends.
Thanks for your great Photos that you share with us in this post.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## yorgasor (Feb 10, 2014)

This was my daughter, after she hit my camera with a snowball (yeah, you'd better run!):




Run Away! by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## surapon (Feb 10, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> This was my daughter, after she hit my camera with a snowball (yeah, you'd better run!):
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thankssssss, Dear friend yorgasor.
Wow, She run super fast, and faster than your return snow balls. Yes, Next two day we will have a great snow again in NC.

Have a great day, Sir.
Surapon


----------



## Alan (Feb 10, 2014)

B-17 tail gunner I asked the dummy to smile. The B-29 FiFi was built in 1944 over sixty years older than the little boy under it.


----------



## PhilippP74 (Feb 10, 2014)

Knew this would be useful one day


----------



## surapon (Feb 10, 2014)

Alan said:


> I asked the dummy to smile.



Wow, Thanks , Dear Alan.
The rearend with super power and super fast guns.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Feb 10, 2014)

PhilippP74 said:


> Knew this would useful one day




Yes, Ha, Ha, Ha, dear PhilippP74.
Ha, Ha, Ha---No comment for this photo-------Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## Menace (Feb 10, 2014)

Duckie


----------



## Alan (Feb 10, 2014)

I asked them to smile, instead I got mooned by DUCKS !


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 10, 2014)

Who needs a rear view mirror? ;D


----------



## panicboy (Feb 10, 2014)

Thats how german girls look from behind. 
(not all, unfortunately...)


----------



## Old Sarge (Feb 11, 2014)

As my wife and I travel through National Parks, particularly Yellowstone which is an annual trip, I have taken so many pictures of the back end of animals I was thinking of publishing a book called "The Backside of Yellowstone." Sometimes I start feeling like a proctologist I've seen so many rears.


----------



## jprusa (Feb 11, 2014)

Alan said:


> I asked them to smile, instead I got mooned by DUCKS !


That looks like synchronized swimming to me


----------



## slclick (Feb 11, 2014)

A Dutch moment in Salt Lake City


----------



## chauncey (Feb 11, 2014)

Don't cha think I'm kinda cute


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 11, 2014)

slclick said:


> A Dutch moment in Salt Lake City



In the Netherlands we RIDE our bikes, not take them out for a walk ;D ;D


----------



## CTJohn (Feb 11, 2014)

South Beach "Wildfox 5th Annual Model Beach Volleyball" this past Sunday.


----------



## jhpeterson (Feb 11, 2014)

Hmmm... aren't you guys getting a little behind in your work?


----------



## surapon (Feb 11, 2014)

Ha, Ha, Ha---I love this Post-----The Unique/ Best point of views from difference Photographers.
Yes, Some of the Photos make my old heart fell to the floor----Ha, Ha, Ha---Yes, The Duck's Tails ??


----------



## lion rock (Feb 11, 2014)

This is an easy topic, never confrontation ( pun ), the subjects don't have to post. It's the posterior.
My photo of the day.


----------



## jmphoto (Feb 12, 2014)

A place for feathers.


----------



## wD_Boston (Feb 12, 2014)

one more


----------



## Menace (Feb 12, 2014)

Making movies


----------



## Menace (Feb 12, 2014)

I see a heart shape - we must be close to Valentine


----------



## jsexton (Feb 12, 2014)

Parking lot at the Grand Canyon


----------



## Menace (Feb 13, 2014)

Cheeky


----------



## Menace (Feb 13, 2014)

and another


----------



## surapon (Feb 13, 2014)

Thousand Thanks to all of my friends.
Ha, Ha, Ha, I love this post, and all wonderful Photos of the rearend, which make me laugh and think.
That make my days.
Surapon


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 13, 2014)

Here's one more for you Surapon


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 13, 2014)

Wind Turbine


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 13, 2014)

Run away!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 13, 2014)

"In the woods" (shot with a 20mm Sigma on a 5DMkII)


----------



## mackguyver (Feb 13, 2014)

Here are a few from the rear (you didn't specify which direction the head was turned ):


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 13, 2014)

'get the picture'


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 13, 2014)

Shake that booty!


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm for the Hippopotamus


----------



## slclick (Feb 13, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> I'm for the Hippopotamus



baby's got back


----------



## Crapking (Feb 13, 2014)

AAAFinals-322 by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## Crapking (Feb 13, 2014)

_ND40079 by NAVBPhotos, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Feb 14, 2014)

booty call ;D Taken during camping trip to Pinecrest CA.


----------



## thismercifulfate (Feb 14, 2014)

Libellula Lydia





Cross-stick





For Four





Walking down the 'Hood.


----------



## polarhannes (Feb 14, 2014)

I took this picture on a recent trip to India. I did not bring my 5D3, went only with the X100s.
This was such a peaceful scenery, I'm glad I had a camera with me.


----------



## Click (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## Menace (Feb 22, 2014)

Crusty old bird


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 22, 2014)

polarhannes said:


> I took this picture on a recent trip to India. I did not bring my 5D3, went only with the X100s.
> This was such a peaceful scenery, I'm glad I had a camera with me.



Same place I think. Jama Masjid (Mosque), Delhi. The haze was awful when I visited. 5DMkII + 24-105L.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Feb 22, 2014)

More from (old) Delhi, shot from the back of a rickshaw. I had the iso's cranked to get shutterspeeds fast enough to deal with the jolting ride - and my 5DMkII Servo AF was working overtime.

These samples were shot 'from the rear' but the whole series can be found here (warning, contains shots from the front of the subjects):

http://www.mrsfotografie.nl/reizen/india-2012/india-01b/


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 23, 2014)

A chickadee...


----------



## 2n10 (Feb 24, 2014)

A Killdeer, this was one of the day's best. :-[


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 2, 2014)

Dear Surapon,

I say that you are definitely a naughty old young man ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 2, 2014)

Domino Beetles,


----------



## Menace (Apr 2, 2014)

Back end - Zebra Finch


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 2, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Domino Beetles,



Cool ;D


----------



## Stig (Apr 2, 2014)

Times square, 2013
6D 135mm f2


----------



## Stig (Apr 2, 2014)

a rear light for 15 000 EUR vs a rear light for 150 000 EUR


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 3, 2014)

Stig said:


> Times square, 2013
> 6D 135mm f2


 ;D ;D ;D ... I thought this image was captured in the 80s, until I saw you mention that it was made in 2013 ... can't believe a guy walking around in underwear and a big a55 boom box in times square.


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 3, 2014)

Several rear-ends in one go ;D


----------



## mrsfotografie (Apr 3, 2014)

Water spray! This was from the 'Legends Cup' - strange old-school racing that I've only seen once.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 3, 2014)

I'll join in this one


----------



## Waterdonkey (Apr 3, 2014)

Runnin' to Mavericks... Hurry, surfs-up


----------



## davejdoe (Apr 3, 2014)

These guys were carrying two huge boxes of booze. So naturally, I followed them haha.

6D|50|1.4|1/30|250|M


----------



## Lloyd (Apr 4, 2014)

Testa Rossa


----------



## CarlTN (Apr 4, 2014)

surapon said:


> Some time, as the photographers, We do not have a choice, to shoot from the rearend of the subjects so many situations



These are great, especially the 356!


----------



## verysimplejason (Apr 4, 2014)

I think I've posted this somewhere here already but I've found this appropriate for the subject.

Bruno!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 4, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> Several rear-ends in one go ;D


Several rear-ends, such as these, in one go are far far better than just one rear end ;D


----------



## Dutchy (Apr 4, 2014)

wide open


----------



## Kerry B (Apr 4, 2014)

A couple from a recent safari.


----------



## sanj (Apr 4, 2014)

Let me add my rear end photo


----------



## dslrdummy (Apr 4, 2014)

Three rear ends:


----------



## Menace (Apr 5, 2014)

Back end of a California Sea Lion


----------



## surapon (Apr 5, 2014)

THANKSSSSSS, to all of my friends , who visit this post, and who post awesome/ Super Funny REAREND photos on this post. Yes, We all have super FUN to see and Think in difference Point of Views.
Have a great weekend.
Surapon


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 5, 2014)

Not the sort of bottom I normally like to follow


----------



## nineyards (Jun 1, 2014)

I believe had I the choice, I still would have shot this from the rear

PS: Having a HUGE problem posting any sRGB jpg file on this site regardless of size, photos do not show up in preview mode, not sure if that is the norm for preview mode, and my account profile options are very limited, user name and email with the option of resetting your password, that's basically it. ANYWAYS, resorting to image shack, the price is certainly right, here's hoping it turns out
https://imageshack.com/i/n9dlysnj


----------



## nineyards (Jun 1, 2014)

PPSS: Now that I have posted for the first time the extended options have been made available to me, eg: avatar, website, signature, etc


----------



## gbchriste (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## surapon (Jun 1, 2014)

Thanksssss, to all of our friends, for the Unique " Rearend " Photos---That not many typical Photographers in this world see these point of views, Yes, We are just the difference breed of Unique Photographers, and have a lot of FUN too.
Enjoy
Surapon


----------



## RAKAMRAK (Jun 1, 2014)

Here is one from me


----------



## Menace (Jun 1, 2014)

Rear end of a peacock


----------



## surapon (Jun 2, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> Domino Beetles,




Dear Friend Mr. Rienzphotoz.
Yes, You and Me have the same Point of Views/ Dirty old man----No, Not Dirty, but Sexy Old man.
Ha, Ha, Ha.
Surapon


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jun 5, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Friend Mr. Rienzphotoz.
> Yes, You and Me have the same Point of Views/ Dirty old man----No, Not Dirty, but Sexy Old man.
> Ha, Ha, Ha.
> Surapon



I may be mistaken but in this case isn't your point of view 'from the _front end_ of the subjects'? ;D


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jun 5, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Friend Mr. Rienzphotoz.
> Yes, You and Me have the same Point of Views/ Dirty old man----No, Not Dirty, but Sexy Old man.
> Ha, Ha, Ha.
> Surapon


Beautiful colors Suprapon ... very nicely captured.


----------



## surapon (Jun 5, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friend Mr. Rienzphotoz.
> ...




Ha, Ha, Ha, Dear Friend mrsfotografie.
Ha, Ha, Ha---No comment from me this time.
Have a great Thursday evening.
Surapon


----------



## surapon (Jun 5, 2014)

Rienzphotoz said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friend Mr. Rienzphotoz.
> ...




Thank you, Sir, Dear Rienzphotoz .
You make my days.
Surapon


----------



## R1-7D (Jun 5, 2014)

Here's some of mine that I've kept of subjects from behind:



E88A1414 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr



E88A1378 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr



IMG_3381 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr



E88A4356 by HadrianRobinson, on Flickr


----------



## scott_m (Jun 6, 2014)

A few non-living rear-ends...


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jun 7, 2014)

scott_m said:


> A few non-living rear-ends...



Cool where did you take these?


----------



## jdramirez (Jun 7, 2014)

So not too rant, but this is ok... but the bikini thread was killed?


----------



## Click (Jun 7, 2014)

PhilippP74 said:


> Knew this would be useful one day




LOL ;D


----------



## Roo (Jun 8, 2014)

I've posted one of these before elsewhere...
Sometimes there is no other choice than to shoot from the rear. However I saw a competition judge marking down photos the other week because they were shot from the rear even though the subject matter was compelling.


----------



## scott_m (Jun 8, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> scott_m said:
> 
> 
> > A few non-living rear-ends...
> ...



Thanks!

They are Smithsonian exhibits; the Blackbird (first two) is at the Steven F. Udvar-Hazy Center (what a mouthful!) in Chantilly, Virginia. The X-15 is located at the National Air and Space Museum in Washington D.C. Fun and interesting places to visit!


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2014)

A pronghorn stag who didn't want to stop for a chat.


----------



## dpc (Jun 8, 2014)

1. Mallard drake with his butt to me.
2. Rear end view of juvenile bald eagle. He let me walk quite close before taking to the air. Shot with 7D and 100mmL macro.


----------



## Lloyd (Jun 9, 2014)

Aston Martin Rapide


----------



## MeePah (Jul 2, 2014)

My first try at Macro.


----------



## Click (Jul 2, 2014)

Welcome to CR MeePah


----------



## lion rock (Jul 3, 2014)

My offer. Shot with a Canon 200-400.
-r


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 3, 2014)

FiFi tail Gun Mather 7 June 2014 3004 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Show &amp; Shine Eagles Nest 31 May 2014 © Keith Breazeal-22 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



NASA glider sunset Edwards AFB V3 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



TA-4J Scooter Chino Sat eve DXO LR2 vignette 0785 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 3, 2014)

CCA Photo Tour 6610 © Keith Breazeal-2 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Purrfect Angelz Spank Me 1034 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



HIKE! © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



CHSRA Rodeo 2011 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 3, 2014)

I didn't realize how many "rear shots" were in the bank. LOL 



Nicole at Renegade 2010 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Nicole- Booty and Bling by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Nataly / Renegade Classics Custom Bike Shootout 2010 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 3, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> I didn't realize how many "rear shots" were in the bank. LOL



Now that how you "Shoot from the rearend of the subjects". Beautiful looking bikes


----------



## Menace (Jul 3, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realize how many "rear shots" were in the bank. LOL
> ...



You were looking at the bikes?


----------



## kennephoto (Jul 3, 2014)

Why are there bottles of dos Equis in the exhaust pipe? Don't warm the amber beer please


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 3, 2014)

Menace said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > KeithBreazeal said:
> ...



You seem to disagree


----------



## AlanF (Jul 3, 2014)

I wondered what I could do with this horrible photo, until this thread appeared in the featured list. The anatomical details of this sunbathing rook weren't apparent until I saw it on the screen. No worse looking than some of the stuff here.


----------



## dgatwood (Jul 6, 2014)

Menace said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > KeithBreazeal said:
> ...



This reminds me of a joke.

Two engineering students were walking across campus. One student asked, "Where did you get such a great bike?" The second engineering student replied, "Well, I was walking along yesterday minding my own business when a beautiful woman rode up on this bike. She threw the bike to the ground, took off all her clothes and said, "Take what you want." The first engineering student nodded approvingly, "Good choice; the clothes probably wouldn't have fit."


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 7, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> Menace said:
> 
> 
> > Dylan777 said:
> ...



Exactly what I was thinking 

for you engineering folks...technically shot from the rear 



Val- Renegade Classics by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 7, 2014)

My model wasn't interested...


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 7, 2014)

No offense to Keith, but I'll try to class it up a bit . These are from a campaign I shot a few years back:


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 7, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> No offense to Keith, but I'll try to class it up a bit . These are from a campaign I shot a few years back:



Class it up a bit ? OK


----------



## scott_m (Jul 8, 2014)

Some high-dollar rear-ends















A couple more from the NASM










One of the extremely few actual "rear-ends" I have; crap lighting but not much choice at the time


----------



## Besisika (Jul 8, 2014)

One from me.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 8, 2014)

had to do it 



Remember it&#x27;s for the Frickin&#x27; Glory © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## slclick (Jul 8, 2014)

Besisika said:


> One from me.




My favorite by far


----------



## mrsfotografie (Jul 8, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> No offense to Keith, but I'll try to class it up a bit . These are from a campaign I shot a few years back:



I really like this shot, and the colors are excellent! The red/pink shirt and the skin tones of the girl are in really nice contrast with the blues and greens that dominate the rest of the photo.

On a side note, I try to take care not to get too many 'rear ends' in my shots. Especially when on holiday, if you're not paying attention and you're visiting popular sites, there's an increased risk of 'rear ends' if you walk the in the most popular direction.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 8, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > No offense to Keith, but I'll try to class it up a bit . These are from a campaign I shot a few years back:
> ...



Well played  However, mine counts as 10 rear shots. Could have been better if I got a close-up with a super-wide.


----------



## Menace (Jul 8, 2014)

Does this count?

5DIII, 24-70 2.8 II, f5.6, ISO100, 1/125


----------



## mackguyver (Jul 9, 2014)

mrsfotografie said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > No offense to Keith, but I'll try to class it up a bit . These are from a campaign I shot a few years back:
> ...


Thanks, mrsfotografie. This one turned out well, but the overall shoot was tough because I had no time to hire models or even recruit friends and family. If I had more time, I would have color-coordinated every shot and done multiple takes to get it right. In this case, luck was with me 

Keith - your shot about made me fall out my chair laughing! Menace - now that's my kind of shot


----------



## candyman (Jul 9, 2014)

Besisika said:


> One from me.



Love it. Beautiful and classy.


----------



## bjd (Jul 9, 2014)

Missed the face somehow..........


----------



## chauncey (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 10, 2014)

Dylan777 said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't realize how many "rear shots" were in the bank. LOL
> ...



LOL Thank you


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 10, 2014)

FiFi Mike Cozad Mather 7 June 2014 2998© Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Schultzie (Jul 10, 2014)

Taken at the Art Institute of Chicago. 




Enchained Action and Samson by SauceyJack, on Flickr


----------



## scottburgess (Jul 10, 2014)

yessir, right away sir...

wha??

oh, you meant _us_, not _them_!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 10, 2014)

behind the bow...
Rule of Thirds



Let Go by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr

a bit muddy



Cheerleaders for Rory&#x27;s Towing #1899 Demolition Derby by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Amador 2010 Queen and Princesses Mud Wrestling by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## niteclicks (Jul 18, 2014)

It was raining and he looked tired


----------

